# don't bogart my ice cream!..



## belén

...tells one of the characters to the other one when the second is stealing some ice cream out of the first character's plate. 

Couldn't get it...

Thanks and cheers,

Belén


----------



## Tormenta

belen said:
			
		

> ...tells one of the characters to the other one when the second is stealing some ice cream out of the first character's plate.
> 
> Couldn't get it...
> 
> Thanks and cheers,
> 
> Belén




Sorry, I can't help.  I know a lot about ice cream   , but the only bogart I know is Humphrey Bogart  

Tormenta


----------



## gms

I think it is refering to the actor, I´ve heard it before, but not quiet understand it.

Sorry.


----------



## Masood

belen said:
			
		

> ...tells one of the characters to the other one when the second is stealing some ice cream out of the first character's plate.
> 
> Couldn't get it...
> 
> Thanks and cheers,
> 
> Belén



Did a quick search on the Internet....so I've no idea how accurate it is...

How did the word _"bogart"_ come to mean _"steal"_? 
_..."bogart" became slang for a marijuana smoker who failed to pass on a joint within a reasonable amount of time (e.g. "Don't Bogart that splif, Dude"). My guess is Humphrey Bogart smoked a lot in his movies, so the one constantly smoking the joint was considered a Bogart - and a selfish thief._


----------



## gotitadeleche

I speak English, but I have never heard that expression before. Ni idea... Maybe another English speaker will know and help us.


----------



## belén

wow masood, thanks!!
actually...i wrote the dialogue from the scene by heart but now come to think of it, the girl that is having the ice cream is actually having a banana split and i think the actual sentence was "don't bogart that split"! probably paroding the real thing.

let's see how much i can use this new slang word from now on...

1000 gracias
Be


----------



## Lems

gms said:
			
		

> I think it is referring to the actor, I´ve heard it before, but not quite  understand it.
> 
> Sorry.



Hi, *gms*. I did some suggestions in red, if you don't mind.

Saludos

Lems


----------



## gms

Muchas gracias por tus correcciones Lems!!


----------



## Celeste

Agrego algo más sobre lo que dijo Masood

Bogart is a slang term used by persons who smoke marijuana in groups.
In group smoking settings, a smoker typically inhales once (takes a hit) from the cigarette (also called a joint) and passes it to his neighbor.

However, a smoker may take several hits but fail to pass the cigarette to the next person within a reasonable amount of time (usually ten to twenty seconds). Or, he may simply talk or carry on other business while holding the joint. Either way, the person has “bogarted” the joint, because he has failed to pass it within a reasonable amount of time.

The origin of this term has not been conclusively discovered, but some have suggested that it may be associated with the American actor Humphrey DeForest Bogart.
Interesting!
C.


----------



## belén

wow that's interesting, thanks Celeste.
I really can't wait to use this word in the right context (pun intended)


----------



## jacinta

*Bogart* is a very familiar term.  Yes, it used to be used with marijuana only but nowadays it is used for everything.  It means *to not share * or *to be greedy* or keep it for yourself, usually with something that is precious to everyone involved.  And, yes, as celeste says, there is an expected time limit when the person needs to pass it along, whether it be a bowl of ice cream, a soda, or a joint.  Otherwise, you are *bogarting*.

I have no idea why it would be associated with Humphrey Bogart but that's the only other bogart we all associate with!  I'm sure someone else will give us the origins of bogart.


----------



## Cian

I wouldn't rush out to use this particular slang.  It is certainly part of the drug culture and has found its way into other sectors but is not widely used, in my experience.  I can't actually remember the last time I heard it.  Even teens don't say it.   I just asked my teenage daughter and she didn't know what it meant.   Then I checked with a twenty five year old and he said that it is an old "druggie word" and no one uses it.  He said it was like saying "groovy" or "cool cat"--"so previous century".  

There are many expressions which have been explained in this forum which are common usage but this isn't one of them.  IMO


----------



## garryknight

There was a song back in the 60s or 70s by the Grateful Dead (I think; my mind isn't what it used to be...) that had the words "Don't bogart that joint, my friend". I think they might have played it at Woodstock, but then again they might not have...


----------



## jacinta

Yep, it was the Dead.  And as everything evolves, so has this word.  It isn't a part of the youth culture and I suppose the older generation is the one who has turned it into a verb to use outside of the drug culture, at least in my part of the world.


----------



## belén

Ooooh
I am so dissappointed by my always in-fashion-always in-always fab "Sex and the City" girls, since it was in that program where I discovered the Bogart word. 

My "Sex and the City" fan heart is broken...


----------



## garryknight

belen said:
			
		

> I am so dissappointed by my always in-fashion-always in-always fab "Sex and the City" girls, since it was in that program where I discovered the Bogard word.


 Well, I guess they're not so much 'girls' as 'old ladies', then...  

 P.S. Hope your heart mends soon. 
 P.P.S. It's 'disappointed' with just one 's'.
 P.P.P.S. It's 'Bogart' with a 't'.


----------



## belén

Garry
Thanks for the corrections, I must say you were so fast because at least the Bogart one I tried to correct it as soon as I realized..
The disappointed thing is a classic on me..it just doesn't get on my head.
as for my ex-girls...it will take time and therapy, but I'll be fine

Thanks!

Be


----------



## garryknight

belen said:
			
		

> Garry
> The disappointed thing is a classic on me..it just doesn't get on my head.


 It's just like the Spanish 'desilusionado': 'des' + 'ilusionado' or 'dis' + 'appointed'. And it sounds better if you say "I just can't get it *into* my head". Just think of 'enterar'...


----------



## belén

Thanks for the tip, it's a great way to remember the right way to write the word.
Why do you say "just think of "enterar"? did you mean "entrar" or "enterarse"?


----------



## garryknight

belen said:
			
		

> Why do you say "just think of "enterar"? did you mean "entrar" or "enterarse"?


 Sorry, I'm being sloppy with my language again. I meant 'enterarse' with the meaning of 'comprender'. The 'en' would remind me of 'into' and the 'enter' part even more so.


----------



## Edwin

belen said:
			
		

> wow masood, thanks!!
> actually...i wrote the dialogue from the scene by heart but now come to think of it, the girl that is having the ice cream is actually having a banana split and i think the actual sentence was "don't bogart that split"! probably paroding the real thing.
> 
> let's see how much i can use this new slang word from now on...
> 
> 1000 gracias
> Be



Pero no cuenta con estar entendido. Apuesto que no hay muchas personas que sepan esa expresion. 
(my feeble attempt to say, "But don't expect to be understood. I bet that not many people will know that expression.")

--Edwin


----------



## Gene

While it sounds the same, I believe what you heard was, "don't beaugard my ice cream". Beaugard is a slang expression meaning "to take too much" or "take away". It can also mean to rudely force yourself upon. So "don't beaugard my ice cream would mean "don't take all of the ice cream." Or "don't take more than your share." Another use would be, "he beaugarded his way into the conversation", meaning "he rudely forced his way into the conversation".

Like all slang, it is somewhat regional in use.


----------



## Edwin

belen said:
			
		

> wow masood, thanks!!
> actually...i wrote the dialogue from the scene by heart but now come to think of it, the girl that is having the ice cream is actually having a banana split and i think the actual sentence was "don't bogart that split"! probably paroding the real thing.
> 
> let's see how much i can use this new slang word from now on...
> 
> 1000 gracias
> Be



Pero no cuenta con estar entendido. Apuesto que no hay muchas personas que sepan esa expresion. 
(my feeble attempt to say, "But don't expect to be understood. I bet that not many people will know that expression.")

--Edwin


----------



## jacinta

Oh, Belen!  Don't let them dissuade you...go ahead and use it!  It's funny and it will show you know the meaning of a slang word.  I say this word is fairly well-known, at least on the West Coast.


----------



## Edwin

jacinta said:
			
		

> Oh, Belen!  Don't let them dissuade you...go ahead and use it!  It's funny and it will show you know the meaning of a slang word.  I say this word is fairly well-known, at least on the West Coast.



Bueno, jacinta, vivo yo en el otro lado del pais y nunca la he oido. Quizas ella todavia no ha llegado hasta aqui de California. Pero tienes razon cuando dices que es una palabra comica.


Edwin


----------



## jacinta

Edwin said:
			
		

> Bueno, jacinta, vivo yo en el otro lado del pais y *nunca la he oido.* Quizas ella todavia no ha llegado hasta aqui de California. Pero tienes razon cuando dices que es una palabra comica.
> 
> 
> Edwin




¿De veras, Edwin?  ¿Me podrías informarme de cuántos años tienes?  Si prefieres no decirme, ¡está bien!


----------



## Sharon

This word is in common usage in Ohio, I've heard it said by friends of mine as young as 22. Maybe it would be in usage by people younger, I just don't have friends younger than that.  

It *IS* related to Humphrey Bogart, as a matter of fact, you can also say,
"Hey, Humphrey, pass that over!!" and you will be perfectly understood.


----------



## jacinta

Sharon said:
			
		

> It *IS* related to Humphrey Bogart, as a matter of fact, you can also say,
> "Hey, Humphrey, pass that over!!" and you will be perfectly understood.




Ha,hahahahaha!  That's good!


----------



## Edwin

jacinta said:
			
		

> ¿De veras, Edwin?  ¿Me podrías informarme de cuántos años tienes?  Si prefieres no decirme, ¡está bien!



Pues, soy un viejo chiflado. Puedes adivinar mi edad si vas a mi homepage:  http://www.math.usf.edu/~eclark/ 

Le puedo decir que recuerdo bien los sesentas y setentas y he asistido unas pocas fiestas durante esos tiempos. Pero de "bogart" no lo he conocido. 

--Edwin


----------



## David

Hay una vieja canción de los años 60 (mi época!)

"Don´t Bogart that joint, my friend,
Pass it over to me..."

La frase es por el actor Bogart, que se consideraba el Mr Macho de su época. To bogart llegó a ser un modismo queriendo decir imponerse, faltar respeto, exagerar:

You can´t bogart your way in here and tell us what to do. You bogart around like you owned the place, etc etc.

Para algo sirve la memoria de los viejos.


----------



## javivixxx

*bogart *_Verb._ To selfishly hold on to (something). Jocular usage, heard amongst smokers of cannabis/marijuana. E.g."Come on Tim, don't bogart that joint, we all want to get stoned sometime tonight."
Esto lo encontré en una web de slang ingles.
Ah hope is the meaning you were looking for.
Cheers!


----------



## DavidFP

As one who spent a good part of his life in the past century:

-Yes, the refernece is to Humphery Bogart and his characteristic cigarette-dangling, thick-lipped look. 

-It originally pertained to drug-culture but has worked its way into general  English slang as a reference to someone being some sort of pig about something following its re-emergence in the late sixties.

- And, if it remains hip enough for the Sex-in-the-City girls, then what's the worry?

David


----------



## aurilla

"Humphrey Bogart" was considered such a charismatic actor that whenever he appeared in the scene, even before he uttered a word he managed to "steal It" He would "steal the scene," which in Hollywood jargon means he would make everybody forget the other actors were there and focus *only* on him. The same was always said about Marilyn Monroe, and is always said about children and animals, because they always steal the show.

In the context, "Don't Bogart the ice cream" would mean "don't hog it" or "Don't take it all for yourself." (The "scene" here being the ice cream. In the case of a marihuana joint, well, you get the 'picture.'" (pun very much intended...)


----------



## jimendeath

Masood said:


> _...__ (e.g. "Don't Bogart that splif, Dude")... _



Sorry, it is "spliff" with two F, but since it's slang maybe anyone can write it down the way he likes,.... isn't it ?

Greets


----------



## buckomatic

The phrase originated from the term used in the 1960's by marajuana smokers, who typically passed a "joint" around among friends, each taking a "toke" in their turn. "Bogarting" the joint meant that someone was not passing the joint quickly enough, but letting it hang from their lips, in the manner that Humphrey Bogart, the movie actor, held a cigarette in his lips while talking, seeming to never put it down. So "Bogarting" the joint meant not sharing it. This term has been generalized to any act of not sharing something that others value, particularly something that is viewed as communal property, like a "joint." Some have begun using the term to mean to "steal," but the origination of the term is not that strong, particularly considering that Humphrey Bogart was simply smoking his own cigarettes.

The term is explained in the second verse in the song by the group Fraternity of Man in the song in the movie Easy Rider, "Don't Bogart Me."

Don't bogart that joint, my friend
Pass it over to me.
Don't bogart that joint, my friend
Pass it over to me.

Roll another one
Just like the other one.
This one's burnt to the end
Come on and be a friend. 

Don't bogart that joint, my friend
Pass it over to me.
Don't bogart that joint, my friend
Pass it over to me. 

Ro-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-oll another one
Just like the other one.
You've been hanging on to it
And I sure would like a hit. 

Don't bogart that joint, my friend
Pass it over to me.
Don't bogart that joint, my friend
Pass it over to me


----------



## yirgster

Here's the chorus from _Don't Bogart That Joint_, lyrics available on-line in many places. There are only two verses. As is obvious, the song isn't high in intellectual content. (Yes, I know that's pathetic on my part.)

_Don't bogart that joint my friend
Pass it over to me
Don't bogart that joint my friend
Pass it over to me_

I'm of that era and still hear the word occasionally, but probably from my now no longer contemporary contemporaries.

Just texted my son in his 20's whether people he knows would understand it.

Him: "It's more of a novelty word used with a tinge of humor [as it was with us too] if ever".
Me: But would people understand it if, for example, someone held onto a carton of ice cream that was being passed around too long and someone else said: "Stop boggarting that."
Him: Yes.


----------



## Discoteque

_Don't bogart that joint_: No te hinques el porro. (Spanish slang too)
_Stop boggarting that_: Deja de hincártelo.


----------

